# Gaming computer - ~2000$



## Rainow (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi everyone! :wave:

It's been a few years since I built my own computer, and I'm afraid I've lost some of my knowledge of choising components along the way. That's why I want your expertise on the matter at hand. 

I'm basically looking for a powerful gaming computer capable of running graphically demanding games. 

These are the components that I feel needs to be changed: 

- CPU
- Motherboard
- Video card
- Memory
- Hard drive
- DVD burner
- Possibly a new power supply (current power: 400W)
- And a monitor (if it's not to much to ask :wink

Price range: ~2000$

That's about it... 

Also, if you know of any good online stores that happends to ship internationally, feel free to direct me to them.

All help is highly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## Rainow (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi again,

Seems my post didn't get the attention I was hoping for. Probably my own fault. Anyways, let me help you help me (if that makes any sense :laugh, and get this topic started.

So, first of I want to say that I'm looking for a powerful computer that can stand the test of time, maybe lasting a few good years.
I've found some components, and would like your opininon on whether or not I made the right decision(s).

*CPU* - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103773 

*Motherboard* - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131235

*Video card* - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814103061 
(2x of these)

*Memory* - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145194&Tpk=TWIN2X4096-6400C4DHX

*Hard drive* - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148288

*DVD burner* - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827151171&Tpk=SH-S223F

*Power supply* - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139002

*Monitor* - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824001268

*Total: 1647$* 

I actually couldn't find the power supply I was looking for in the first place on Newegg. It's basically the same model, only difference is that the one I'm looking for has 750W instead of 620W. I'm not sure if 620W is enough, please enlighten me on this.

*Primary concerns with this setup is:*

- The motherboard. I really can't tell apart a good or bad motherboard when it comes to gaming. One of the reasons I chose the ASUS MAXIMUS EXTREME was because of the ATI CrossFireX Technology, which I think is an advantage when using multiple graphic cards simultaniously. But I could be mistaken.

- 2x graphic cards. Is it wise of me? Or should I maybe buy one instead?

- The CPU. Will it last? Seems like it's of high quality, but I had a hard time choosing nevertheless. Is Intel a better choice? 

Im also wondering if Windows Vista is the way to go (gaming-wise, that is). I'm thinking of maybe "upgrading" from XP to Vista, but I'm not really sure. 

Additionally, I know that Newegg doesn't ship internationally. So if any of you know of any site (even non-american) that does in fact ship internationally, I'm still interested in some guidance :wink:

Again, all help is appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

At this point in time, Intel is ahead of AMD. Switch to Intel since you're going to be wanting excellent gaming capability.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

The cpu is AMD and motherboard is AMD, thants not right
switch your cpu to a INTEL quad core and buy around a 700w or higher PSU
here's a cheaper motherboard

a nice cpu
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115018

and this PSU
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

For that size monitor, two cards is complete overkill.

You will need a 64bit OS to accomadate the 4gb ram.

A Samsung Spinpoint F1 is a better hard drive.

Get an Intel CPU (Q6600 etc).


----------



## Matt_w (Jul 28, 2008)

Id suggest Intel E8400/8500 duo. They can be overlocked easily into the 4.0 range from what ive read, if the 3.0 isnt enough for ya. Duo core > quad core for gaming.. for the most part.

Also 4870 x 2 is a great idea, those things are monsters. Ill agree with the above poster on display overkill, altho ull get a significant increase in smoothness/performance.


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

You will not see any difference between 1 card and 2 for that size monitor unless you wish to play crysis at maximum settings, in which case a quad core is a much better idea than a c2d. A quad core will also give you somewhat of a future proofing when more apps are written/patched to use multi threading.


----------



## Matt_w (Jul 28, 2008)

I agree 100% about the display return, as i said above. Visually, u wont notice much difference with the crossfire, but performance wise he will. FPS and overall smoothness will be significantly increased with a 2nd card.

Also on the quad core, i believe only 1 game released to date can make use of all 4 cores.. i cant recall the name atm. The majority of the games on the market today arnt even optimized for duo core.


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Visually you will notice a difference due to ATi's better AA. However I still maintain, that at the resolution you will be playing at on a 22" monitor, you will not saturate the memory bandwidth of a single 4870. Check out this graph http://movies.custompc.co.uk/cpc/images/260perf.gif , which shows what one card can do at much larger resolutions.

As such adding a second card in crossfire not only limits your motherboard selection, increases power consumption and compatiability issues, but will also in some cases provide poorer results. Google it, you will see many examples. Not to mention its a marketing ploy and a waste of money at the OP's intended resolution.

I would go for the GTX 260 instead, which has dropped in price significantly recently.

A quad core machine is definately the way to go also, here is a list (non-exhaustive) of games that can currently make use of a quad:


• Supreme Commander (THQ/Gas Powered Games)
• BioShock (2K Games/ Irrational Games)
• Microsoft Flight Sim X – (MGS)
• Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 2 (Ubisoft/ GRIN)
• Stranglehold (Midway)
• Enemy Territory: Quake Wars (Activision/ iD/ Splash Damage)
• Assassin’s Creed (Ubisoft)
• Warhammer MMORPG (EA/Mythic)
• Unreal Tournament 3 (Midway)
• The Witcher (Atari/CD Projekt)
• Half-Life 2: Episode II (Valve)
• Tabula Rasa (NC Soft)
• World in Conflict (Vivendi/Sierra)
• Brothers in Arms: Hell's Highway (Gearbox/ Ubisoft)
• Fury (Auran/Gamecock)
• Alan Wake (MGS/ Remedy)
• Crysis (Crytek)


----------



## progamer972 (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks for all the suggestions guys! I found a website that shows options to make a great Gaming Computer for under $2000. Go check it out.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

There's no reason to spend $2000 for a top quality gaming PSU.
Online builders tend to use lower quality components to increase profits.
Look over our suggested build list for ideas. They all use top quality known compatible components carefully selected by the Techs here.: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ams-recommended-new-builds-2012-a-668661.html
Two GPU's cost twice as much, require/consume more power, generate more unneeded heat inside the case and you get a small performance gain in the few games/apps that can even utilize two GPU's.
One better GPU is almost always the better option.


----------

